# Carver Creep



## Devils Chariot

Say Hello to Carver Creep. An iteration of last year 's alliterated hero, Cauldron Creep. Yep, these guys work together. Hey, they are even related! Carver stacks em up, and the Cauldron boils em down.

Carver Creep is a an exercise in set building more than anything. He is essentially a Bucky skeleton with a GYS 3 axis Lindberg Skull kit. The mount I made so that the can be hunched over but not talk straight down into the table is the only trick thing going on here.

The Carver Creep set consist of a victim skull whose face has been removed and his tongue cut out and cut up like sashimi, a bowl full of shrunken heads, a stack of skulls under his table, an altar, and a drying rack for skinned faces. He also has a set of custom cutlery made from burning wood, flesh, and steel.

Now I'm not a technical guy in anyway, I can learn the stuff but I usually break it or ruin the first one of whatever my first attempt. At $200 bucks a kit, I decided to get some help. Through old fashioned bartering I entered into a trade with the tack smart and all around good guy Mr. Chicken. I made him a full on zombie to fit a sketch he had for a prop he wanted to build this year, and he assembled and programmed the skull to a soundtrack I made and a confusing video of me trying to show him how the head should turn and look around as he talks. When I got the head back I installed the LED eyes and monsterguts.com eyeball blanks, closed up the head and filled the seam, except a screw driver sized hole in the back, so I can always pop him open if I need to.

I painted the whole thing with White Primer, then washed it down with Raw Umber and Matte Medium. Over that I used Wildfire White UV paint, which glows insanely bright, and is transparent under white light. I made some teeth from Fimo Translucent clay (the FIMO brand glows under black light).









_(the webs are made from UV gluesticks from Sickie Ickie)_

*The Victim Skull*
I made this guy from one of the casts I made from my new mold I made from a modified Lindberg skull ( I drilled out the tooth pegs to look like real tooth sockets and added texture to the skull's forehead). The eyes are the Hong Kong eyes I got on Ebay with some Magic Sculpt Epoxy Clay for the muscles. The skin is Creative paperclay, since I find that easy to texture subtly. I made the ears out of Sculpey Firm. His teeth are the Sculpey Translucent, which is not UV reactive. His tongue and skinned face are also Sculpey.










*Tools of the Trade*
I need to shoot these under a black light so you can see the burning ember effect, but this shot shows the metal nicely. These are tree roots I got at Castaic Lake. They are kinda like driftwood, but way more textured. I made the blades from sheet styrene which is the same plastic used on model kits (you can get it at a good hobby shop). I attached them with some plumber's epoxy then covered that with detailed muscle like tissues made from Magic Sculpt. The bone needle is all Magic Sculpt.










*Tiny Heads*
I made these guys as an experiment with different combinations of Super Sculpey 3, Fimo, and Super Sculpey Firm. I tried to make different characters with each one. These are painted with the Craft Smart brand of paints from Michael's.










*(cont).*


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Skull Pile*
These are some full and half skulls casting I made form the same mold of the modified Lindberg skull. I made Fimo teeth and painted them with Wildfire white. These are cast in SmoothOn's Foam-It 5 which makes a very durable foam skull that can be handled roughly and dropped with little or no damage.










*The Altar*
The altar is built around a giant root I brought back from the lake. I covered it with resin fetal skulls I made from a mold in this how-to. I surrounded the Altar with candle made from PVC, Hot glue, and flicker candles from the how-to in the Mitchell's How to Haunt your House Book. (Thanks to everyone in the crew who pitched in and helped make these candle. I think everyone did at least one). I then put in some of th e cool things i have collected over the years. A monkey skull, some hark jaws, a few jawbones, a Samoan tiki, and old metal dish filled with amber stones, and some shrunken heads from the previous years, which as I look at the pictures didn't have any black light paint on them.










*The Drying Rack*
I made this as kinda of a death mobile. A drying rack for skins and herbs. The two faces are Sculpey I laid over a cardboard skull masks from Michael's. The backs are covered in GreatStuff and painted like dried blood. I hung little bundles of plants that looked like herbs from the bottom rack. I had wanted to make ears for this to on the middle rack, but I just ran out of time. I'll finish it though, just for finishings sake.










*The Routine*
Here is the routine. For some reason my voice is coming thru the mix more on Youtube, but you'll get the gist. The camera is off axis from the dead zero of the skull, but its the only video that came out in focus on my new camera (need to read that manual).


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, is it Halloween already?!?!!? Didn't you take a break?!?:googly:

This is just a beautiful piece of set building. I am in awe of your skills, and I want you and Mr Chicken to move in next door. We'll scare the current neighbors out - just give us a few weeks


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> What, is it Halloween already?!?!!? Didn't you take a break?!?:googly:
> 
> This is just a beautiful piece of set building. I am in awe of your skills, and I want you and Mr Chicken to move in next door. We'll scare the current neighbors out - just give us a few weeks


Hey I think you and spooky1 would be great neighbors! Lets take over a block with some other haunters and turn it into a halloween disneyland once a year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be a hoot? And the local police would either love or hate us


----------



## fritz42_male

Awesome job - I'm very jealous!

The spiderwebs - are they hot glue ones?


----------



## Devils Chariot

fritz42_male said:


> Awesome job - I'm very jealous!
> 
> The spiderwebs - are they hot glue ones?


yes! I used the UV gluestick Sickie Ickie used to sell and a webcaster made from scary terrys how-to.


----------



## Spooky1

Another beautifully creepy prop, DC.

We're not Worthy!


----------



## Brad Green

You just keep havin' to raise that bar, don't you DC! Beautiful work, you've got real talent there!


----------



## The Archivist

Don't you just love the wildfire paints? We used them for the sayonce scene at ghost train. It glows absolutely beautiful. Course now, your stuff is now the new bible of what can be done and everything else is to be judged by it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wildfire is insanely bright under black lights. The paint brush looks like a light buld when you paint under black light. Everyone should try it, you'll love it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I love everything about this! The 3 axis skull, the paint job, the lighting. It looks like a creepy comic book come to life. Incredible.


----------



## dave the dead

Day-ummm!

That's some nice work there DC.


----------



## Devils Chariot

HalloweenZombie said:


> I love everything about this! The 3 axis skull, the paint job, the lighting. It looks like a creepy comic book come to life. Incredible.





dave the dead said:


> Day-ummm!
> 
> That's some nice work there DC.


Thanks guys! :jol:


----------



## Dixie

I have to be honest here.

I have a hard time actually seeing the props, because I'm so in awe of the colors, the lighting, the photography.. it's as if I can reach out and touch the items, but they are in some fantasy world.

But I CAN see the props, and I'm very impressed. The knives are perhaps my favorite - so amazingly real....


----------



## Devils Chariot

I think when I started making the knives is when my significant other decided to stop loving me. She said, with real anger in her voice "Your Crazy!".

Crazy? Maybe. ( I think it was worth it and thanks for noticing them  )


----------



## Bone To Pick

Another awesome job DC! Maybe we should have an LA make-n-take? You can make 'em and we'll take 'em!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe a "You Make 'Em and You Ship "Em to Me"!


----------



## Dixie

Devils Chariot said:


> I think when I started making the knives is when my significant other decided to stop loving me. She said, with real anger in her voice "Your Crazy!".
> 
> Crazy? Maybe. ( I think it was worth it and thanks for noticing them  )


I have learned, my friend, that crazy is a GOOD thing. (Or at least thats what I tell mySELF, and it makes me feel better) LOL


----------



## The Creepster

singing skulls are overrated.....

BUT since there is no singing, Butchered At Birth is being played as a tribute to the great job you have done!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I've looked over this post a few times each day. Like Dixie mentioned, the colors, the lighting, all an exceptional job! Great job on the overall look, but especially the small details.


----------



## Rahnefan

Man. Some of you guys are like Imagineers 'n sh*t. This is unreal good. Wow.

I think the angle of the eyes in the skull he is carving adds to it somehow.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Simply amazing. WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

That is truly amazing!! Like I've said before DC - IMHO you are among the top 13 haunters out there!! 
(I can't believe you'd ever retire something like that!)


----------



## Ghostess

Beautiful work, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Otaku

Whoa.

Now that's what I call raising the bar. I'm gonna have to get a bigger ladder! That's a beautiful piece, Craig!


----------



## nixie

I give up. Now all my props are depressed... 

Holy sh*t, that is some brilliant work!!! Every last detail is just perfection! I second Rahnefan about the eyes on the skull. Now I think I shall go watch that video a few (hundred) more times!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Since you show your crew the comments left by members please show them this.

"To the Devils Chariot crew. You should leave this bum and come over to Chicago and help me. There are so many perks to leaving DC and coming to Chiago, that it isn't even funny. Like the pizza. Come on you know you want to join me and leave DC's crew" He has been using you guys and you should be treated like kings/queens. Like I would do. Plus I pay better. LOL

Plus I am making a movie with RoxyBlues help called Pinky and the Brainless to be air on CBS this fall. YOu all can help.










LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like DT is getting a complex!

Terrific prop! Like said before, I am in awe.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Don't be starting trouble Deathtouch! It might be easier if you joined us. We have a 12 pack of sam adam's autumn ales every weekend and BBQ. And its warm here! Always warm here!

CC is just a3 axis on a bucky. You've all seen that before.









See I just tricked you with lighting! He's ho-hum t best.


----------



## DeathTouch

Devils Chariot said:


> Don't be starting trouble Deathtouch! It might be easier if you joined us. We have a 12 pack of sam adam's autumn ales every weekend and BBQ. And its warm here! Always warm here!
> 
> CC is just a3 axis on a bucky. You've all seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I just tricked you with lighting! He's ho-hum t best.


Ok you win as long it it Miller products, and I like warm. LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe it's time for me to invest in a 3-axis skull. Where did you get your's DC?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I got the Graveyard Skulls kit. Um they are disorganized at best. I say consult with Mr. Chicken, He has dealt with them a lot and more recently than I have.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

This is terrible. Who ever heard of a talking skeleton?


----------



## Devils Chariot

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> This is terrible. Who ever heard of a talking skeleton?


Or a moving one, that eats people?


----------



## scourge999

Your set up is amazing! So unique, it stands apart from most props I have seen. To echo the others, the light, color, scene, and just over all creepy factor is stunning! I am a fan for life. Excellent work sir.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

And too think I thought the Cauldron Creep was the best - this is incredible!!!  Great job!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Devils Chariot said:


> Or a moving one, that eats people?


Yeah that too!


----------



## Devils Chariot

scourge999 said:


> Your set up is amazing! So unique, it stands apart from most props I have seen. To echo the others, the light, color, scene, and just over all creepy factor is stunning! I am a fan for life. Excellent work sir.





Uruk-Hai said:


> And too think I thought the Cauldron Creep was the best - this is incredible!!!  Great job!





VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> Yeah that too!


Thanks guys! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Lilly

DC..very cool .
that turned out great
I love the drying faces


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

In all honesty, this was one of the best displays I have ever seen. I am glad I got to see it in person. I need monkeys tho damnit. MONKEYS!


----------



## pagan

WOW!! Amazing build DC. If you ever look for an apprentice... I don't drink (much) beer, and I'm not too bad on a grill!!


----------



## heresjohnny

Wow, this is very, very nice!


----------



## Uncleanspirit

Your talent shows through my friend. Awsome.


----------



## kprimm

Very nice work, looks great.


----------



## Ghostrider62

Very well Imagineered, I have a new goal. Thanks DC


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thanks ghost rider for reviving this thread. DC great job now I have an idea on what to do with the 3 axis skull I just bought yesterday. Hmmm think I can talk Mr chicken into programming it for me...


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Oh, I absolutely love this! So detailed, this isn't a prop, it's art!


----------



## nimblemonkey

I don't know how I missed this one- hats off to you Devil's Chariot- and this is several years old at this point!!


----------



## scareme

Kind of like raising the dead, from the dead. Great job, as always.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

You've outdone yourself yet again!! Incredible work! I especially like the altar.


----------



## divinedragon7

That's just, amazing. the little details really bring the whole thing to life, i love the eyes on the skull on his lap.


----------

